# Fernseh-Software funktioniert nach Registry-Eingriff nicht mehr



## lusthansa (18. April 2011)

Hallo, Forum,

ich  habe mir vor etwa 2 Monaten bei Fa. Media - Markt Salzburg GmbH einen TV Tuner der Marke PCTV Systems s.a.r.l gekauft. Ich wollte damit in der Lage sein, an meinem Laptop (Acer Aspire 6930Z Dualcore Vista 32 bit home premium edition) auf Monitor 2 Fernsehen zu schauen.

Ich war ca. 2 Tage in der Lage, über DVB-S (Satellitenschüssel auf dem Dach) Sat-TV an meinem TFT zu schauen.

Danach hatte das Ding einen Hardwareschaden. Ich habe daraufhin die Software deinstallieren wollen. Leider gab es weder im Programmordner noch sonstwo eine Möglichkeit, eine "uninstall.exe" auszuführen. Daher habe ich als Laie  dummerweise einen Registryeingriff wie folgt vorgenommen:

ich habe in der Registry mit Suchen und dann F3 alle Einträge mit dem Namen (dem Namensanteil) PCTV gelöscht. Danach war das Programm in der Tat nicht mehr unter Systemsteuerung --> Programme zu finden 

Ich ging wieder zu Media - Markt. Der Hardware-Schaden wurde anstandslos anerkannt. Ich habe mir daraufhin von Elgato eine - auch für verschlüsselte Sender taugliche - TV - Tunerbox (extern) gekauft.

Diese hat ein erstes Mal eine Fehlermeldung gebracht:

Bitte warten Sie, während Windows TVCenter konfiguriert. Diese Fehlermeldung kann man durch wiederholtes Drücken der ESC - Taste verschwinden lassen. Man muss, um genau zu sein, diesen Vorgang ca. 6 * wederholen. Danach kommt direkt nach der "Bitte warten Sie ... - Meldung" ein anderes Popup:

Überschrift: TVCenter

Darunter:

Bei der Installation dieses Pakets ist ein unverwarteter Fehler aufgetreten. Es liegt eventuell ein das Paket betreffendes Problem vor. Der Fehlercode ist 2753.

Ein Anruf bei der Hotline der Firma Elgato brachte heraus, dass diese erst seit kurzem ihre TV-Tuner für den Windows-Markt herausbringt. Dort hat man sich scheinbar auf Treiber NUR für Windows 7 beschränkt. Bei Media-Markt Salzburg war man also schlecht informiert. Daher ist auch die 2. Hardware / Software zurückgegangen - diesmal halt wegen der Treiber.

... 3. Kauf: Eine Box namens TerraTec S7.

Wie bei den ganzen Installationen (PCTV --> Elgato --> ...) zuvor gab es BEI DER INSTALLATION keine Probleme.

Nun meldet mir Windows aber beim Starten von "TerraTec Home Cinema" Software die gleichen Fehler wie bei der Elgato - Box.

Aus diesem Grunde halte ich die Fehlermeldungen "Bitte warten ..." und "Bei der Installation dieses ..." für auf dem selben Systemfehler basierend.

Es muss erwähnt werden, dass meine Software - Probleme mit der 3. Installation ("Terratec") größer sind als die mit PCTV / Elgato zuvor:

Ich bekomme nämlich zwar ein Bild, dieses liegt aber als ein Fenster vor, welches entweder ein sehr großes Verhältnis von hoch / breit oder ein sehr kleines Verhältnis von hoch / breit hat, wobei letzteres soweit gehen kann, dass sich der breitgestreckte Fernsehhintergrund über meine 2 Monitore (primär Benq, sek. Acer Laptop) erstreckt. Erzwinge ich über das Kontextmenü ein Vollbild, so habe ich in der Mitte quer über den Bildschrim ein Fernsehbild von nur etwa 5 - 6 Pixel Höhe.

Jetzt wollte ich Euch fragen: Was ist dieses ominöse TVCenter? Ist das was Programm-eigenes oder was Windows-eigenes? Wie kann ich dieses "Paket" wiederherstellen? Wie kann ich die Registry fixen?

Danke für Tipps vorab.

LG Lusthansa


----------



## Sneer (20. April 2011)

Hast Du schon einmal die Registry aufgeräumt?
Kostenlose Aufräum-Tools gibts ne Menge, mit dem Tool "CCleaner" werden z.B. zusätzlich zur Reg-Clean alle installierten Programme aufgelistet und können dort direkt deinstalliert werden.


----------



## lusthansa (20. April 2011)

Hallo,

ja, die Registriy habe ich aufgeräumt. Ich habe dazu Tune Up Utilities 2010 verwendet (Vollversion). Das hat nichts gebracht. Ich habe dann den Support des Herstellers angerufen und bin nach x Versuchen auch wirklich durchgekommen. Der gab mir den Tipp, dass ich in die Benutzereinstellungen gehen solle, dort gäbe es ein Paar von Drop-Down-Felder, die das Breiten-zu-Längen-Sollverhältnis definieren. Dort stand bei mir ein kurioser, eigentlich gar nicht direkt selektierbarer Wert von iwas mit 128:540126hastenichtgesehen. Das haben wir manuell auf 16:10 korrigiert. Danach gab es außer den Fehlermeldungen an sich KEINE Fehlfunktionen mehr. Das Problem hat sich also erledigt. Ich muss jetzt zwar weiters -zig mal klicken, bis ich das Fernsehbild sehen kann, aber wenigstens kommt überhaupt eins mit Ton, etc.

Danke und Gruß, lusthansa


----------

